# pintar à tinta



## Löwenfrau

Gostaria de saber se está correto desse modo ou se teria de ser "pintar com tinta".

Muito obrigada.


----------



## Joca

Eu preferiria dizer "pintar COM tinta", mas qual seria a frase inteira?


----------



## mglenadel

Seria o equivalente a dizer que "choveu água": desnecessário. 

Eu só explicitaria o que foi usado para pintar se NÃO FOSSE tinta. Sangue, talvez ("Vou pintar as paredes desta casa com sangue!!!"). Cal, pode ser ("Vou pintar a casa de campo com cal" -- mas diria "vou caiar a casa")


----------



## Joca

mglenadel said:


> Seria o equivalente a dizer que "choveu água": desnecessário.
> 
> Eu só explicitaria o que foi usado para pintar se NÃO FOSSE tinta. Sangue, talvez ("Vou pintar as paredes desta casa com sangue!!!"). Cal, pode ser ("Vou pintar a casa de campo com cal" -- mas diria "vou caiar a casa")



Pensei nesses termos tambem, mg, foi por isso que pedi a frase inteira.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Neste caso não é redundante como "choveu água", não. 


 São riscadas duas palavras no meio de uma frase, digitada no computador, com um highlight na cor cinza-escuro. Teria que ser dito que as palavras são pintadas "como que à tinta" (porque obviamente o highlight do word não é tinta). "Pintar" é usado corriqueiramente de modo geral, que eu saiba a referência ao pincel não é mandatória... Não é errado dizer "pintou à lápis" se o efeito for como o da tinta. Não me importo muito com a redundância aqui, desde que ela não soe tão tosca quanto "descer pra baixo" (não concordo que soe). O que importa é que a imagem, a ideia fique clara para o leitor, de que o objetivo de sublinhar as palavras de ciinza imita um gesto de pintura.


----------



## Joca

Riscadas assim? Cabelos compridos Não seria então melhor dizer 'riscadas' do que pintadas? É uma tradução?


----------



## Jabir

Diga-nos o original...


----------



## gvergara

Talvez a minha pergunta seja similar... Como é que se diz (nas instruçôes de um exame): _Responder *a *caneta/ *à *caneta/ *com *caneta. _


----------



## Alentugano

Pintou à lápis simplesmente não faz sentido. Desde quando lápis é um nome feminino? Pintar *a* lápis, sim, faz sentido para mim.


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Talvez a minha pergunta seja similar... Como é que se diz (nas instruçôes de um exame): _Responder *a *caneta/ *à *caneta/ *com *caneta. _



Em Portugal é _'a_' (sem crase) ou _'com' _(curiosamente_ 'a caneta' _não é comum, habitualmente dizemos _'com caneta_', mas diz-se '_a tinta-da-china', 'a pincel', 'a lápis_', etc.).


----------



## Alentugano

Ao menos em Portugal, responder à caneta seria interpretado como se uma caneta lhe tivesse feito uma pergunta e você teria de lhe responder!!? Responder a uma caneta, convenhamos, não faz muito sentido, a não ser em algum programa infantil.  Quanto às outras duas hipóteses que refere, ambas me parecem válidas.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Joca said:


> Riscadas assim? Cabelos compridos Não seria então melhor dizer 'riscadas' do que pintadas? É uma tradução?



Não, Joca. Sabe o sublinhado com efeito marca-texto no word? Aquele que geralmente se usa em amarelo. O efeito não é riscado, é mais para pintado mesmo, com um pincel grosso. Também não dá para usar "sublinhado" porque a ideia não é sublinhar, mas sim cobrir parcialmente.



> Diga-nos o original...



"A pesquisa, que se chamava EM UM RELATO DO CORPO, passa agora a chamar-se EM UM RELATO DO CORPO? [marquei em azul o que está com o highlight, pois este não apareceu aqui quando colei o texto]. São riscadas (?) duas palavras no meio da frase como que à tinta, mas ainda é possível identificá-las por baixo do borrão."


----------



## Löwenfrau

Alentugano said:


> Ao menos em Portugal, responder à caneta seria interpretado como se uma caneta lhe tivesse feito uma pergunta e você teria de lhe responder!!? Responder a uma caneta, convenhamos, não faz muito sentido, a não ser em algum programa infantil.  Quanto às outras duas hipóteses que refere, ambas me parecem válidas.



No português do Brasil dificilmente soaria assim...


----------



## xiskxisk

Löwenfrau said:


> Gostaria de saber se está correto desse modo ou se teria de ser "pintar com tinta".
> 
> Muito obrigada.


Eu diria "pintar com tinta branca", por exemplo.



gvergara said:


> Talvez a minha pergunta seja similar... Como é que se diz (nas instruçôes de um exame): _Responder *a *caneta/ *à *caneta/ *com *caneta. _


Eu diria:
Responder a caneta.
Escrever a caneta, ou, escrever com caneta.
Escrever a lápis, ou, escrever com lápis.
Escrever à mão. Escrever à máquina.

Geralmente usaria o _com_ se quisesse especificar, por exemplo preferiria: _escrever com caneta preta_, a: _escrever a caneta preta_.


----------



## Alentugano

Löwenfrau said:


> No português do Brasil dificilmente soaria assim...


é claro que soar, não soaria. mesmo porque vocês não fazem distinção fonética entre à e a, como nós. mas a questão aqui não é como soa, mas sim como se escreve.. escrever à caneta e escrever a/com caneta não é a mesma coisa.


----------



## Jabir

Löwenfrau, por que você não coloca um print aqui? Eu ainda não entendi direito...


----------



## Löwenfrau

espero que dê para visualizar, não consegui salvar em tamanho maior


----------



## Joca

Lf, como v. decidiu fazer então? Pensei no verbo 'tachar', mas não sei se funcionaria.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Joca said:


> Lf, como v. decidiu fazer então? Pensei no verbo 'tachar', mas não sei se funcionaria.




'tachar' me deu a ideia de "coloquei sobre as palavras um tarja como que à tinta" - algo assim. Mas ainda não está claro se o correto é "à tinta" ou "a tinta". "A tinta" parece nominativo.

Em #17 anexei a imagem com o texto.


----------



## Joca

Löwenfrau said:


> 'tachar' me deu a ideia de "coloquei sobre as palavras um tarja como que à tinta" - algo assim. Mas ainda não está claro se o correto é "à tinta" ou "a tinta". "A tinta" parece nominativo.
> 
> Em #17 anexei a imagem com o texto.



Salvo melhor juízo, diga "à tinta".


----------



## Vanda

Tem uma vertente de gramáticos - como sempre, eles inventam regras depois desacordam entre si - que diz que deve ser : a mão, a tinta... Mas outro dia, li outro gramático indo contra essa vertente, e dizendo que tem que ser: à tinta, à mão... Enquanto isso, nós ficamos à mercê deles, de quem vai sair vitorioso ou que lei vai nos obrigar a uma ou a outra.

---

Achei um a favor do 'a mão'. - li uma explicação mais ou menos assim: quando estiver subentendido que é um instrumento, use sem crase. Só que vou pela tradição mesmo, pra evitar confusão.


> à mão - Temos aqui um substantivo feminino e, portanto, vamos tentar  substituí-lo por um masculino. Podemos traçar uma equivalência de feito a  mão com ir a pé. Como não falamos ir ao pé, não diremos feito à mão.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Obrigada pelas respostas. 



> à mão - Temos aqui um substantivo feminino e, portanto, vamos tentar substituí-lo por um masculino. Podemos traçar uma equivalência de feito a mão com ir a pé. Como não falamos ir ao pé, não diremos feito à mão.



esse argumento é bem consistente...


----------



## Joca

Sim, mas para dar uma do contra, leia este aqui: http://educacao.uol.com.br/dicas-portugues/ult2781u271.jhtm

Sei que, escrevendo "pintar a tinta", ninguém vai pensar que você quer pintar a tinta (tinta como objeto direto), mas por via das dúvidas...


----------

